
Introducing Turbo: 5x faster than Yarn and NPM, and runs natively in-browser - lobo_tuerto
https://medium.com/@ericsimons/introducing-turbo-5x-faster-than-yarn-npm-and-runs-natively-in-browser-cc2c39715403
======
KajMagnus
Can Turbo be used server side?

Yarn keeps deleting all compiled libraries and Selenium binaries, and using
`yarn install --check-files` instead didn’t help (as suggested here:
[https://github.com/yarnpkg/yarn/issues/1955#issuecomment-327...](https://github.com/yarnpkg/yarn/issues/1955#issuecomment-327960647)
)

(I asked this at Medium too)

------
orliesaurus
A faster implementation _for the browser / browser IDEs_

